# Cemetery Inspirations



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Has any movie or real-life cemetery inspired you to make a tombstone for your cemetery?

I recently saw the movie "Let Sleeping Corpses Lie" which takes place in rural parts of the UK. There was a pretty awesome graveyard in the movie that has made me decide to re-do the cemetery for next year! The grave markers in the cemetery were easily three to four feet tall each and looked fantastically old and nasty.

What inspired you to build your cemetery the way you built it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, yes. The movie Phantom of the Opera is what inspired me to build my crypt for this year. When Christine DAAE' visits the graveyard and she goes up to her father's crypt that is what did it for me. They did an awesome job on all the tombstones. On top of my crypt is written DAAE', which is her last name and the name on the large mausoleum at the end of the scene. Even the music being played by my crypt is from the movie.

Front of the crypt









Video with the audio that I took from the movie. I made it more spookie.
https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/fcg.rm


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I haven't made them yet, but these four headstones are my favorites of all time.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v194/...h Cemetery/?action=view&current=P1010006a.jpg
They "haunt" me whenever I think of graveyards. I took this pic at the PA. gathering this year. Here's the rest of the cemetery.>>>>>>>>>>>> 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Silver Springs Church Cemetery/


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I guess I want to copy a copy of an orginial lol however this has inspired me to make the best fogger/chiller crypt I can.

http://zombie.horrorseek.com/halloween/chrisscrypt/graves_01.html


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I guess old cemeteries in general inspired me when I built these headstones in 1998...


----------

